# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  WiFi στο χωριό

## napsteronly

Λοιπόν, στο σχολείο του χωριού (που είναι από τα υψηλότερα σημεία στο χωριό) έχουν βάλει δύο παραβολικές κεραίες η μία κοιτάει στο πάνω μέρος του χωριού και η άλλη στο κάτω και εγώ είμαι στο κάτω μέρος. Σκεφτόμουν αν θα δουλέψει το εξής μία κεραία σαν αυτή που θα μπει στο στύλο που είναι η κεραία τηλεοράσεως (http://tinyurl.com/qgdrtp9) και με τους εξής αντάπτορες (http://tinyurl.com/pv77nkw) (http://tinyurl.com/ou6aedg) που θα κατεβαίνει στο σπίτι με cat5e και θα καταλήγει σε ένα ρούτερ που θα είναι σε bridge mode για επανεκπομπή στο σπίτι και αυλή στο τελευταίο κομμάτι όμως δεν μου αρέσει κάτι γιατί δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι θα παίρνει ip από την κεραία. Γνώμες διορθώσεις ... :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό που σκέφτεσαι δεν θα δουλέψει με τα υλικά που αναφέρεις.
Το ΑΡ συνδέεται μόνο σε υπολογιστή με USB, για να δουλέψει μέσω προγράμματος
Ο άλλος αντάπτορας πάλι συνδέεται μόνο σε υπολογιστή για να μετατρέψει μιά θύρα USB σε LAN μέσω προγράμματος.
Με απλά λόγια δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν μαζί για να πετύχεις ασύρματη λήψη και μετατροπή του από USB σε δικτυακή σύνδεση.

Χρειάζεσαι ένα κανονικό ΑΡ. Οικονομικότερα είναι τα εσωτερικά, που μπορείς να τα τοποθετήσεις σε προστατευμένο χώρο αρκεί να υπάρχει κοντά πρίζα ρεύματος για την λειτουργίας του. Καλύτερη περίπτωση η χρήση εξωτερικού ΑΡ που παίρνει ρεύμα μέσω poe τροφοδοσίας, από το ίδιο καλώδιο δικτύου.

----------


## napsteronly

Έλεγα να πάρω μια τέτοια κεραία για να μου μείνει, να την πάρω Αθήνα όταν γυρίσω. Έχω σκεφτεί το AP, όμως να το πάρω και να το λειτουργώ μόνο 2 μήνες πάει χαμένο, και εσωτερικά δεν γίνεται να πιάσει τίποτα γιατί το σπίτι βρίσκετε πίσω από μικρό λόφο από όπου εκπέμπει η κεραία, οπότε αναγκαστικά εξωτερικό. Όμως η κεραία με τους αντάπτορες απάνω usb 5pins -> usb 20pins -> ethernet θα λειτουργήσει;

----------


## jkoukos

Η θύρα USB υποχρεωτικά συνδέεται πάντα σε συσκευή που με τον κατάλληλο οδηγό-λογισμικό θα αναγνωρίσει την κεραία ή τον Ethernet αντάπτορα.
Αυτό γίνεται σε υπολογιστή ή σε κινητή συσκευή που μπορεί να έχει (ή να εγκαταστήσουμε) τον οδηγό της.
Όμως δεν μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε αυτά τα 2 (κεραία, Ethernet) μαζί, χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται ενδιάμεσα υπολογιστής.

Μπορείς να δουλέψεις μόνο την κεραία, αρκεί να φθάνει το USB καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι στον υπολογιστή. Προσοχή μόνο μέχρι 5 μέτρα, διαφορετικά χρειάζεσαι ειδικό ενεργό καλώδιο USB.

Καλύτερη λύση, ένα εξωτερικό ΑΡ, που κάλλιστα μπορείς να το παίρνεις και στην Αθήνα.

----------


## napsteronly

Κάτι σαν αυτά δηλαδη https://www.skroutz.gr/c/125/access_...81%CE%BF%CF%85. Μου είχαν φέρει το TP-LINK TL-WA7210N για δοκιμή αλλά δεν συνδεόταν γιατί μάλλον δεν ήταν στο κατάλληλο mode (πχ. AP Client Router Mode) και δεν το πήρα.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αν και προσωπικά θα διάλεγα το NanoStation Loco M2.

----------


## napsteronly

Ευχαριστώ. Αυτό μπορώ να το συνδέσω πάνω σε router για να βγάζει και μέσα στο σπίτι;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, συνδέεται με καλώδιο δικτύου κατευθείαν σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή, ακόμη και router.

----------


## napsteronly

Τέλεια  :Clap: . Θα δω πως πάει με την σύνδεση και θα ενημερώσω. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ :One thumb up:

----------


## napsteronly

Το πήρα, τα σύνδεσα όπως έπρεπε, συνδέθηκα και στο router για δοκιμή άλλα internet δεν έχω στον υπολογιστή :Thinking: .

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να γράφεις τι ακριβώς έχεις κάνει για να δούμε το πρόβλημα;

----------


## napsteronly

Ο Η/Υ έχει static ip 
 
και το loco έχει συνδεθεί στο router μου 
 
και όπως δείχνει νομίζω ότι είναι οκ 
 
και το network το γύρισα default όπως ήταν 
.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, είσαι στην Αθήνα και κάνεις δοκιμή συνδεόμενος ασύρματα στον router του σπιτιού;

----------


## ubi

> Ο Η/Υ έχει static ip 
>  
> και το loco έχει συνδεθεί στο router μου 
>  
> και όπως δείχνει νομίζω ότι είναι οκ 
>  
> και το network το γύρισα default όπως ήταν 
> .


Λάθος έχεις. Βάλε αυτά. όπως τα βλεπεις στη φώτο.


Δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει μεε  προεπιλεγμένη πυλη 192.168.1.20
Θέλει του ρούτερ. Δηλαδή 192.168.1.1

----------


## jkoukos

Βασικά ούτε σε WDS Station έχει πιθανότητες να δουλέψει, γι' αυτό ρωτάω τι κάνει.

----------


## napsteronly

jkoukos -> Ναι, Αθήνα είμαι ακόμα και το δοκιμάζω μην πάω όπως να ναι.

sakisdopas -> google dns, δεν το σκέφτηκα... δοκιμάζω και έρχομαι.

----------


## ubi

> jkoukos -> Ναι, Αθήνα είμαι ακόμα και το δοκιμάζω μην πάω όπως να ναι.
> 
> sakisdopas -> google dns, δεν το σκέφτηκα... δοκιμάζω και έρχομαι.


Για αυτό δεν σου έδινε ίνετρνετ.
Έχεις λάθος την ip στο default gateway
Το dns δουλεύει και με 192.168.1.1

----------


## jkoukos

Θα στα πω περιληπτικά.
1. Θα πρέπει να ορίσεις Router mode και ενεργοποιημένο το ΝΑΤ στο Network.
2. Καλό είναι από τώρα να ορίσεις άλλη διεύθυνση του νέου δικτύου (από αυτή που προτείνει (192.168.1.1), για να μην υπάρξει διένεξη με την διεύθυνση του χωριού. Π.χ. βάλε 172.17.2.1 που από εδώ και πέρα θα το βρίσκεις σε αυτήν.
3. Συνδέσου ασύρματα με το router του σπιτιού.

----------


## ubi

> Θα στα πω περιληπτικά.
> 1. Θα πρέπει να ορίσεις Router mode και ενεργοποιημένο το ΝΑΤ στο Network.
> 2. Καλό είναι από τώρα να ορίσεις άλλη διεύθυνση του νέου δικτύου (από αυτή που προτείνει (192.168.1.1), για να μην υπάρξει διένεξη με την διεύθυνση του χωριού. Π.χ. βάλε 172.17.2.1 που από εδώ και πέρα θα το βρίσκεις σε αυτήν.
> 3. Συνδέσου ασύρματα με το router του σπιτιού.


Αυτό εννοεί ο jkoukos. Αλλά και να μην το κάνεις πάλι θα δουλέψει. 



Απλά θα πρέπει μετά να βάλεις αυτά ως ip στον Η/Υ σου.

----------


## napsteronly

Διάβασα σε forum της ubiquiti (https://community.ubnt.com/t5/Instal...on/td-p/618853) την διαφορά μεταξύ Station και WDS Station και κατάλαβα ότι με WDS τα πακέτα που έρχονται από το συνδεμένο AP (το οποίο πρέπει και αυτό να είναι σε WDS αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα) στο δικό μου κρατά σαν mac address την mac του AP και όχι του δικού μου.

- - - Updated - - -

Δοκιμάζω και αυτά και ξαναέρχομαι.

----------


## jkoukos

99% σε Station WDS και Bridge mode, δεν θα δουλέψει με συσκευή άλλου κατασκευαστή, όπως είναι το modem/router που έχει.
Επίσης κάνει τις δοκιμές για να είναι έτοιμο για το χωριό και απλά εκεί να επιλέξει το δημοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο. Οπότε ούτως ή άλλως θα χρειαστεί Router mode.

----------


## napsteronly

Τα δοκίμασα όπως είναι ακριβώς στα screenshots του sakisdopas και λέει ότι είναι οκ 

Πάω να φορτώσω μια σελίδα τίποτα, pingαρω το forum (www.adslgr.com) τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει...

----------


## ubi

> Τα δοκίμασα όπως είναι ακριβώς στα screenshots του sakisdopas και λέει ότι είναι οκ 
> 
> Πάω να φορτώσω μια σελίδα τίποτα, pingαρω το forum (www.adslgr.com) τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει...


Κάνε ένα rstart το *ρουτερ* και ξαναέλα..

----------


## jkoukos

Στο WAN όρισε να παίρνει αυτόματα διεύθυνση από τον DHCP του router και όχι σταθερή διεύθυνση. Εξάλλου στο δημοτικό δίκτυο δεν θα ξέρεις το εύρος των διευθύνσεων και θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται αυτόματα.
Κατόπιν κανε το ίδιο και στον υπολογιστή. Υπόψη ότι μόνο η ενσύρματη κάρτα δικτύου θα πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένη και καμία τυχόν ασύρματη.

----------


## napsteronly

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι το δίκτυο που έχω φτιάξει τώρα είναι router (vdsl wind από εκεί παίρνει ασύρματα) -> Nanostation Loco M2 -> H/Y μου. Έτσι το έχετε και εσείς στο μυαλό σας;

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς έτσι. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η σύνδεση ή ο router.
Θέλουμε να συνδεθούμε με μια ασύρματη εκπομπή, της οποίας το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε είναι το SSID και η τυχόν ασφάλεια.
Άρα επιλέγουμε Router mode και Station, ενεργοποιούμε τον DHCP σε κάποιο άσχετο εύρος διευθύνσεων (με λογική να μην πέσουμε σε διένεξη) και τα βάζουμε (καταρχήν) όλα στο αυτόματο.

----------


## napsteronly

ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ χαχαχαχαχ . Λοιπόν γράφω ακριβώς τι παίχτηκε και ρυθμίστηκε.

Πρώτα άλλαξα το Static σε DHCP για το ασύρματο δημοτικό δίκτυο όπως είπατε jkoukos και άλλαξα την ip σε 192.168.10.χ με βάση τα screenshot σας sakisdopas γιατί θέλω ο router να έχει το 192.168.1.χ.


και μου δίνει κατευθείαν μέσω DHCP το Loco ip στον Η/Υ


τώρα έχω να κάνω backup to configuration του Loco και μετά bridge το ZXDSL 931VII που θα πέσει πάνω του το Loco και ξανά να δω πως θα τα πάει στο χωριό.

----------


## ubi

> ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ χαχαχαχαχ . Λοιπόν γράφω ακριβώς τι παίχτηκε και ρυθμίστηκε.
> 
> Πρώτα άλλαξα το Static σε DHCP για το ασύρματο δημοτικό δίκτυο όπως είπατε jkoukos και άλλαξα την ip σε 192.168.10.χ με βάση τα screenshot σας sakisdopas γιατί θέλω ο router να έχει το 192.168.1.χ.
> 
> 
> και μου δίνει κατευθείαν μέσω DHCP το Loco ip στον Η/Υ
> 
> 
> τώρα έχω να κάνω backup to configuration του Loco και μετά bridge το ZXDSL 931VII που θα πέσει πάνω του το Loco και ξανά να δω πως θα τα πάει στο χωριό.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

Βάσει της εικόνας με τις ρυθμίσεις του ΑΡ, έχεις ορίσει περιοχή DHCP 192.168.10.2 - .254.
To ίδιο το ΑΡ ακούει στην 192.168.10.20, που είναι η κανονική του.

Η 192.168.10.1, είναι η Fallback. Δηλαδή κάποια που μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση χαθεί η επαφή.
Συνήθως αυτή την ορίζουμε σε διαφορετικό εύρος από την κανονική του DHCP, για να έχουμε πάντα πρόσβαση.

Εγώ θα έβαζα το ΑΡ να έχει διεύθυνση 192.168.10.1, με τον DHCP να δίνει 192.168.10.2 έως όσο θέλεις.
Την Fallback θα την έβαζα 192.168.1.ΧΧΧ, ώστε όταν κάνω τις δοκιμές στο σπίτι, να μην χρειάζεται ν' αλλάζω την διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή για να έχω πρόσβαση στο ΑΡ.

Με τις διευθύνσεις αυτές, θέλει προσοχή στο χωριό, να μην χρησιμοποιούνται από το δημοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Και αυτό διότι είναι από τις σύνηθες επιλογές (192.168.Χ.Χ και 10.0.Χ.Χ). Γι' αυτό έγραψα για εντελώς άσχετη περιοχή, από τις επίσημα διατιθέμενες στο ευρύ κοινό.

----------


## napsteronly

Το router του χωριού δίνει 79.129.χ.χ από ότι έμαθα οπότε είμαι εντάξει, αφού γυρίσω το AP σε 192.168.10.1.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :Respekt:  για την βοήθεια και ελπίζω να ανταποδώσω :Smile: .

----------


## jkoukos

Η 79.129.Χ.Χ είναι η δημόσια διεύθυνση που έχει στο διαδίκτυο.
Άλλη είναι η ιδιωτική που δίνει στους χρήστες.

----------


## napsteronly

Τώρα έχω άλλο θέμα, στο ZXDSL 931VII που μου έχει μείνει από ΟΤΕ, του βάζω τις ρυθμίσεις για bridge μόνος μου, δοκιμάζω.... τίποτα, μετά λέω να δω και κανένα οδηγό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5-bridge-mode και http://www.mpampir.com/?p=119 πάλι τίποτα. Δεν με θέλει να φύγω σήμερα με τίποτα, με έχει βάλει στόχο  :Sad:

----------


## jkoukos

Bridge mode γιατί θέλεις να το βάλεις;

----------


## napsteronly

Γύρισα εχθές από το χωριό και η κεραία δούλεψε άριστα. το bridge mode δεν το κατάφερα (αν και λειτουργούσε μια χαρά se bridge με το ZXHN H168N της Wind ) και ήθελα να το βάλω για να συνδεόμαστε ασύρματα στο δίκτυο όπως το έχουμε στην Αθήνα (ZXDSL 931VII -> Loco M2 -> Internet). Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## ubi

> Γύρισα εχθές από το χωριό και η κεραία δούλεψε άριστα. το bridge mode δεν το κατάφερα (αν και λειτουργούσε μια χαρά se bridge με το ZXHN H168N της Wind ) και ήθελα να το βάλω για να συνδεόμαστε ασύρματα στο δίκτυο όπως το έχουμε στην Αθήνα (ZXDSL 931VII -> Loco M2 -> Internet). Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια


 :Lock:

----------


## lemon

Επαναφέρω αυτό το παλιό μήνυμα, γιατί απλούστατα ανήκω στην ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση.

Ελεύθερο WiFi χωριού, βρίσκομαι στο υψηλότερο σημείο του χωριού, ήδη εξυπηρετούμε από μία 20dB εξωτερική usb κεραία (Ralink), αλλά επιθυμώ να αποκτήσω ασύρματη μετάδοση του wifi (χωριού) στον περίγυρο του σπιτιού για συσκευές τύπου κινητών, ταμπλέτες, παιχνιδομηχανές εφόσον το σήμα του wifi είναι εντελώς ασθενές σε αυτό το σημείο.
Η λύψη της usb κεραίας είναι καλή, συνήθως στα 54Mbps σταθερά και δεν προβληματίζει για χρήση διαδικτύου.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τροποποιήσω την ήδη υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση, θέλω να απαλλαχθώ από την υποχρεωτική χρήση του φορητού, οπότε θέλω να προσθέσω μία νέα που να πέφτει επάνω σε ρούτερ με ethernet και το ρούτερ να μεταδίδει ένα τοπικό ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Από ότι κατάλαβα το ίδιο έκανε το μέλος που άνοιξε αυτό το νήμα.

Σήμερα η λύση UBIQUITI NANOSTATION LOCO M SERIES 2.4GHZ είναι σωστή; 
Βλέπω και Ubiquiti Nanostation M5 στα 5GHz και επειδή είμαι άσχετος δεν ξέρω τι είναι προτιμότερο. 

Σκεπτόμουν να ανεβάσω αυτήν τη συσκευή στον υπάρχων ιστό (4μ) που έχω την άλλη κεραία και να την τροφοδοτήσω με 10μ ethernet καλώδιο από το οποίο θα πάρει και την τροφοδοσίας της.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η υπάρχουσα Usb κεραία πρέπει να συνδέεται με N πρωτόκολλο στο wifi του χωριού.

----------

